# NY reptile shows



## ice19d (Jan 17, 2017)

does anyone here go to any of the reptile shows in NY? i havnt been before. im just wondering if is worth my time to go to one looking for frogs.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello,

I have moved this thread to the Northeast Regional Subforum.

I suggest you take a look around in that subforum as there is some great information about local shows and events.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

The Reptile Expo in White Plains is one of the best "Frog" shows around, there are a good amount of breeders (including myself Garden State Frogs) as well as many other vendors to purchase supplies from


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree that the White Plains show is fantastic. Tons of supplies, a nice collection of frogs and a large amount of other reptiles. There's also a good amount of forum members that attend and some who are vendors at this show, with whom you can share your knowledge with or learn something new. If you go, definitely stop by Garden State Frogs.


----------

